# Marriott's Canyon Villas OR Westin Kielans Scottsdale



## Kola (Mar 12, 2008)

We are considering a week in Arizona about the end of October followed by a week in LV. At this point we are not sure which resort to go for - Marriott's Canyon Villas in Phoenix or Westin's in Scottsdale. This being off-season both resorts are available either as an exchange or as II Getaways. Which is a better deal in terms of resort quality and amenities ? We are looking for quite relaxation, no busy schedule.  Can we expect a daily high of about 75F to 80 F at the end of October ? Should we expect some rainy days? 
Kola


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 12, 2008)

Kola said:


> We are considering a week in Arizona about the end of October followed by a week in LV. At this point we are not sure which resort to go for - Marriott's Canyon Villas in Phoenix or Westin's in Scottsdale. This being off-season both resorts are available either as an exchange or as II Getaways. Which is a better deal in terms of resort quality and amenities ? We are looking for quite relaxation, no busy schedule.  Can we expect a daily high of about 75F to 80 F at the end of October ? Should we expect some rainy days?
> Kola



I like the Westin Kierland Villas better than the Marriott Canyon Villas. I think it is a nicer resort plus you have full access to the very nice Westin hotel facilities. One word of caution however, reseve at least a large 1 bedroom unit. The small 1 bedroom are approx 500 sft, only a queen bed,  and a bit cramped. You can assure you have a large 1 bedroom if it has a full kitchen. The small 1 bedrooms have Limited Kitchens (LK). 

 The weather should be very nice, mid-80s, no rain. Enjoy!!   

-TJ


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 12, 2008)

We were at the Westin this past January and drove out to look at the Marriott. The Westin was very nice but next time I think we'll opt for the Marriott. The Marriott just appeared to have a nicer overall resort feel to it. Not that the Westin is any slouch but, to me it felt small. 

The Westin does have two nice pools, one family pool and one relaxation pool. The relaxation pool is open 24/7. There was also a nice pool side bar but we didn't check it out as paying customers. 

I agree that I would only take the larger 1 bedroom unit. It's distinguished by the fact it lists a full kitchen (K) rather than a limited kitchen (LK) and it has a king size bed.

My photo album of Westin's Kierland Villa's can be accessed by clicking this picture 


We were in the larger 1 bedroom unit.


----------



## spookykennedy (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been researching both of these resorts too and reading lots of old posts and reviews on TripAdvisor, etc. Canyon Villas is adjacent to the JW Marriott and so you can also use their pools that include a lazy river. I get the sense the Marriott is more "kid" friendly. Both are near shopping centers but I guess Kierland Commons is nicer. I keep waffling but we always have great experiences at Marriotts so we would personally choose the Marriott and may try it in December.


----------



## Kola (Mar 13, 2008)

Doug

That's a very helpful Westin photo album. Thanks.  Was it too cold in January to swim ? Any other reason you don't have a pool photo ? Another question: the overall resort plan is very helpful but what's right next on each side of the resort ? Vacant land ?  Commercial ? Residential ?
K.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 13, 2008)

the weather in october is fabulous. we have been there 3 times at that time of year.  i went on a day trip with other people and they were staying at the Marriott TS and were not very happy. They did not like their rooms or the pool area. just thought i would pass that on.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 13, 2008)

Kola said:


> Doug
> 
> That's a very helpful Westin photo album. Thanks.  Was it too cold in January to swim ? Any other reason you don't have a pool photo ? Another question: the overall resort plan is very helpful but what's right next on each side of the resort ? Vacant land ?  Commercial ? Residential ?
> K.



IMO 60's and low 70's are to cool to swim. The pools were heated and kids being kids were out there swimming. 

There should be several pool shots in my photo album. I know I put them in there and can see them when I review the album. There's not a ton of them but they are in there. 

The land that surrounds the resort is a golf course. Most units face the east so that the evening western sun doesn't bake the occupants of the units. There are some untis in building 6 that face north and some that face west. I believe it's building 7's units that face west. Buildings 1, 2 and I think building 5 all face inward towards the pools. The remaining buildings face the golf courses and distant mountains. The resort amenities and registration are in building 1. We were in building 2 and enjoyed being only a short walk away from the amenities in building 1 and didn't mind the pool view room at all. 

The Marriott is built in a similar location with a golf course around it. Marriott seemed to do more with their landscaping around the resort than did Westin. The Westin resort seemed to be on a smaller parcel of land than the Marriott. The shopping district/mall Kierland Commons is very nice, has some nice restaurants in it including a Cheesecake Factory and P.F. Changs. Within 1/2 mile is another strip mall shopping center with a grocery store and a few more casual restaurants.


----------



## Enrico (Mar 13, 2008)

As a Marriott owner I was impressed with the units at Kierland.  The lock off side (1 bedroom with LK) was really nice IMO.  Previous post stated that they are 500 sq ft....seemed much bigger than that as there are three separate areas and a balcony.


----------



## Kola (Mar 13, 2008)

Dougp

Sorry about my error, somehow I missed some photos of your album. Now I have seen them all incl. the pools, golf, etc. Superb collection. Thanks again.
K


----------



## JEFF H (Mar 14, 2008)

The Westin kierland villas property itself may be compact but its very nice all the same.  You have green Golf coarse surrounding most of the property giving it a feel of a larger property than it really is.
It has its own very nice central swimming pool area with seperate adult pool area and family pool area with water slide and childrens play area.
As a kierland Villas guest you also have access to the much larger Kierland resort Hotel property. Here you have a huge family swimming pool complex with simulated beach,lazy river and water slide. They also have a seperate adult pool area.  Several resturants to choose from and a nightly sunset bagpipe ceramony on the outdoor patio overlooking the golf coarse lake.
Free shuttle service is provided between the timeshare villas,Hotel and kierland commons shopping center. walking paths are also available that connect them all together. The wife and I enjoyed the walk and when you looked at it as a whole you understood you were actually staying at a huge mega resort.
Im sure many may just stay at the timeshare villa area and not venture out but you have a huge resort to explore if you choose.
The units themselfs I feel are on par with the Marriott but kierland has a edge in that the lock-off side at the Kierland is much larger than the Marriott
and has a better mini-kitchen.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 14, 2008)

JEFF H said:


> The Westin kierland villas property itself may be compact but its very nice all the same.  You have green Golf coarse surrounding most of the property giving it a feel of a larger property than it really is.
> It has its own very nice central swimming pool area with seperate adult pool area and family pool area with water slide and childrens play area.
> As a kierland Villas guest you also have access to the much larger Kierland resort Hotel property. Here you have a huge family swimming pool complex with simulated beach,lazy river and water slide. They also have a seperate adult pool area.  Several resturants to choose from and a nightly sunset bagpipe ceramony on the outdoor patio overlooking the golf coarse lake.
> Free shuttle service is provided between the timeshare villas,Hotel and kierland commons shopping center. walking paths are also available that connect them all together. The wife and I enjoyed the walk and when you looked at it as a whole you understood you were actually staying at a huge mega resort.
> ...



Keep in mind that the same can be essentially said for the Marriott as it's connected to the JW Marriott hotel similar to how Westin has done things.

Overall, the 2 bedroom Villa set up that Westin has is superior to the 2 bedroom set up Marriott has. With Westin you have two seperate 1 bedroom units. With Marriott you have a 1 bedroom master suite and a studio LO unit. However, getting a full 2 bedroom at the Westin could be problematic as it appears owners take advantage of splitting the unit to get two exchanges depositing two 1 bedroom units rather than depositing the entire 2 bedroom unit. 

So I suppose I could qualify things by saying, if I were able to get a 2 bedroom at either resort and had guests travleling with me, I'd go with the Westing. If all that was available were 1 bedroom units I'd tend to lean towards the Marriott. 

But, it's all personal preference. You're not going to go wrong with either resort. We did enjoy the Kierland Commons shopping center and having a Cheesecake Factory so close to us. Cheesecake Factory is one of our favorite restaurants  and, since we don't have one at home, we only get to go to them when we're on vacation.


----------

